# Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni 







*Wie grillen Angler? 
Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???​*

Geht ja nu langsam wieder los...

Ich freu mich immer, wenn ich während der warmen Zeit Kohlenstoffprodukte beim verbrennen riechen kann...

Weil das zeigt, dass es noch richtige Griller in der Nachbarschaft mit offenem Feuer aus Holz oder Holzkohle gibt...

Und nicht nur diese modernen Niedertemperatur/Smoker/Elektro/Gasgriller-Weicheier!

Es geht doch beim Grillen nicht nur ums Ergebnis - sondern, wie beim Angeln auch, ums Erlebnis!

Wenn keine Flammen hochschlagen, man nicht mit Spiritus rumspielen darf, Fett nicht zischend in glühende Kohle fällt, das Fleisch nicht aussen schwarz und innen roh ist - was hat das denn noch mit Grillen zu tun???

Ist Grillen nicht eigentlich das Ursprüngliche?

4 Steine für die Ecken und ein Stück irgendwelches Gitter und los gehts - alternativ am Stecken grillen..

Wenn ich nen Laster oder Anhänger brauche und 3 Stunden Zeit, um zu erfahren, wie ich den Deckel von meinem modernen Higthec-Smoker-Kombi-Elektro-Gas-Grillwasweissich-Dingens überhaupt mal aufbekomme, ist das noch Grillen??????

Oder bin ich nur ein konservativer, alter Sack, der das moderne Grillen  nicht mehr verstehen kann??

Wie grillt ihr als Angler?

Richtig mit Feuer oder weicheierig mit Gas/elektrisch?

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## AFE (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder bin ich nur ein konservativer, alter Sack, ......




Jup....:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

fies.....
:q:q:q


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil das zeigt, dass es noch richtige Griller in der Nachbarschaft mit offenem Feuer aus Holz oder Holzkohle gibt...
> 
> Und nicht nur diese modernen Niedertemperatur/Smoker/Elektro/Gasgriller-Weicheier!
> 
> ...


----------



## Angler9999 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Womöglich noch veganes Feuer:m
entweder so richtig oder gar nicht


----------



## oberfranke (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Ist das noch angeln, bzw was ist angeln? 

Mit nem beheizten Zelt eingerichtet wie eine Einzimmerwohnung.(von Wohnmobil mit SAT Anlage will ich gar nicht anfangen) am Wasser zu sitzen. Echolot und Internetfernsehen. Hightechfunkbissanzeiger mit Montagen die anmuten als hätte man sie an der TU München entwickelt.
Angelboote mit denen man vor ein paar Jahren noch Kreuzfahrten gemacht hätte. Angelstühle und Liegen die komfortabel sind wie Couchgarnituren. Kopflampen mit rotem und blauem Licht sowie einer Lichtleistung unter der hätten die Jungs von Sepp Herberger noch Fußball gespielt. Jeder Fang wird mit dem Handy abgelichtet und sofort ins Anglerboard gestellt. Die ganze Nacht läuft der MP3 Player. Der Pizzalieferdienst bringt zweimal am Tag Pizza und Nudeln im Karton. Angler nennen sich jetzt Carphunter, Cathunter und so. 

Ist angeln nicht das ursprüngliche? 
Mit Haselnussstecken Schnur, Weinkorken, Haken und ne Wurm den man selbst unter nem Stein gefunden hat. 
Ein Eimer dient als Sitzgelegenheit, Wetterschutz ist der Parka und die Zeltplane aus seiner Reservistenzeit. Musik ist das quaken der Frösche, Nachtigall, Graureiher in der Ferne schreckt mal ein Rehbock. 
Angeln ist wohl beides- nur irgendwie anders.

Ich kann mit Sicherheit behaupten das ich so ein Eingangs beschriebener moderner Angler nicht bin. 
Ein gewisses Maß an Bequemlichkeit und Komfort gönne ich mir trotzdem. 

Gerne erinnere ich mich daran zurück wie ich das Angeln anfing und beschließe zu den Wurzeln zurückzukehren. Meist wenn ich ne Zeit mal nichts gefangen habe und das ganze moderne Zeugs nichts gebracht hat.

Dann mach ich das auch. Nicht mit nem Haselnussstecken aber mit einfacher Montage und nur dem notwendigsten. 

Beim grillen ist es doch ähnlich.
Entweder Outdoorküche, 7 flammiger Gasgrill, Smooker usw mal für zwei Personen und auch mal für 50, mal nur für mich. 

Wenn mir danach ist, einfach ein paar Steine, nen Sack Grillkohle, die Würste auf ne Stock gespiest, die Kartoffeln einfach in die Glut geworfen. Nen Holzklotz als Sitz und fertig. 

Grillen ist wohl beides- nur irgendwie anders.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

wow  - eine differenzierte Ausführung...

danke!


----------



## Andal (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Grillen ist mit Feuer, mit Glut, auf dem Rost, am Spieß. Dieses lauheiß Rauchgegarte ist nicht wirklich mein Ding. Kann man mal probieren, kann man auch mal essen, aber man muss nicht hinter jeder amerikanischen Sau nachrennen, die durchs Dorf rennt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



Andal schrieb:


> man muss nicht hinter jeder amerikanischen Sau nachrennen, die durchs Dorf rennt.


ich hau mir auch amerikanische Säue rein - auf offenem Feuer gegrillt ...
:q:q


----------



## Andal (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich hau mir auch amerikanische Säue rein - auf offenem Feuer gegrillt ...
> :q:q



Die einen grillen in 8 Stunden die ganze Sau und andere schaffen in der gleichen Zeit ein paar Rippchen... wenn ich grille, steht mir das Essen im Vordergrund und nicht die Spielerei.

Und beim Angeln sind mir ordentliche und vor allem knusprige Würschtl eh das liebste vom Rost!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



AFE schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Oder bin ich nur ein konservativer, alter Sack, ......
> ...



dazu noch:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *GRILLEN IST MÄNNERSACHE!*
> 
> Im besten Falle macht die Damenwelt dazu passende Salate. Aber bitte nix modisch - gesundes mit Sprossen oder sonstigen seltsamen Zutaten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Franky (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Ich weiss gar nicht, was ihr habt. Ich grille immer mit Bio-Kohle... Und vegan ist die auch noch... #c
Wenn richtig Zeit ist, wird sogar ein Buchenfeuer soweit runtergebrannt, dass man über der Glut grillen kann. Aber das nimmt zeitlich einiges in Anspruch.
Davon aber ab bin ich auch ein Freund der Gasgrillfraktion - wenn's gerade mal schnell gehen muss!


----------



## kati48268 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Kohle hat Stil,
Gas, Elektro nicht so, 
aber beim Schicki-Micki-Grill mit heiliger Prozedur _("noch nicht essen, die Lammlachse müssen noch etwas ruhen")_ ist die Schwulness ja kaum noch zu bremsen.

Ich finde, diese drei Sprüche beschreiben den Spaß am Grillen perfekt:
Eins
Zwei
Drei


----------



## schomi (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Ich finde grillen ist eigentlich sehr deutsch mit Schwein und Wurst - amerikanisch wird es erst durch Rind und die vielen Soßen wie Ketchup Barbecue etc.


----------



## Purist (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist Grillen nicht eigentlich das Ursprüngliche?



Standardkugelgrill und fertig. Wer damit, mit den einfachsten Rund oder Rechteckteilen, fest installierten Grillplatzgrills jeder Art  oder deiner vier Steinmethode und 'nem alten Rost und nem Sack Kohle nichts hinbekommt, ist ohnehin kein richtiger (erfahrener) Griller. :q

Dieses Keramikteil für 5400€ hat gewiss auch seine Ursprünglichkeit, aber diese Gasgrills, die aussehen wie ne Küche.. nee #c


----------



## Jens76 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Moin,

Maximaler Luxus ist meine Weber-Kugel und ein Anzündkamin!

Holz oder Kohle, und ausschließlich Grillgut tierischen Ursprungs. Da gibt's auch nix zu diskutieren! :m


----------



## Vanner (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Beim Angeln selbstverständlich mir Holzkohlegrill. Zu hause, auf dem Balkon, geht das leider nicht, da muß dann der Gasgrill herhalten.


----------



## florianparske (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Über das Thema Grillen lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten...

Früher war Grillen eigentlich standardmäßig mit nem 10 DM Rundgrill aus dem Baumarkt, Holzkohle (keine Briketts) und zum Anzünden Spiritus (kein Sicherheits-Anzünder oder dieses weiße Bröselzeug)...
Drauf kamen dann meistens Würstchen und Nackensteaks.


Heute grille ich meistens mit meinem kleinen Weber Q120 mit Gas. Das mache ich mittlerweile gerne, weil es schnell und sauber geht und wir dadurch öfter gegrilltes essen können.
Das Ergebnis ist auch immer sehr lecker!

Noch lieber (wenn es die Zeit zulässt) grille ich Schaschlik (nach russischer Art) auf einem speziellen Schaschlik-Grill (ohne Rost) natürlich über Kohle.

Fazit:
Gasgrill --> schnell, sauber und Ergebnis TOP!
Kohle --> Feuer machen, Spaß haben! Ergebnis auch TOP, wenn man es richtig macht.

Gruß
Florian


P.S.: Wenn man auf dem Gasgrill Burger macht, dass gibt es mitunter auch schönes Feuer beim Wenden der Patties... :q


----------



## Stumbe (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Lustig was hier als für Unterschiede gemacht werden, sobald es vom angeln weg geht, wo ja jeder seine  Daseinsberechtigung hat. 

Was hier los wäre, wenn ein nur als Beispiel genannter *Wallerangler einen *JDM-Mimimi-ich brauch für alles neue Begriffe-SolidTip-Mimimi-Superangler als Weichei bezeichnet. 
*Angelarten frei austauschbar

Aber sobald man nicht macho-männerhaft mit glühender Holzkohle grillt, die man am Besten mit bloßen Händen verrückt, als Besteck nur ein 50cm Buschmesser verwendet und mit 2l Spiritus (besser iwas giftigeres) den Grill befeuert ist man direkt ein Weichei.


Dieser Beitrag soll niemanden beleidigen oder verletzen.
Er soll lediglich in überspitzer Form zum nachdenken anregen und vielleicht auch mal ganz banal den Spiegel vorhalten.

Achja ich grille zu Hause mit Gas, weiß aber einen Kohlegrill (Favorit: Schwenkgrill) auch sehr zu schätzen.


----------



## zokker (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

gekaufte Holzkohle ist doch auch schon weich|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



Stumbe schrieb:


> Aber sobald man nicht macho-männerhaft mit glühender Holzkohle grillt, die man am Besten mit bloßen Händen verrückt, als Besteck nur ein 50cm Buschmesser verwendet und mit 2l Spiritus (besser iwas giftigeres) den Grill befeuert ist man direkt ein Weichei.


Du hasts verstanden!!
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## gründler (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Ich bin ja jetzt voll auf Öko umgestiegen......


https://www.google.de/search?q=sola...=_2AZWf_gGsqtsAHgmaXICg#imgrc=gzgr6_WFEDxMaM:


----------



## schuppensammler (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

nicht zu vergessen der herrliche Duft von Bier über halb-verkokeltem Fleisch


----------



## Angler9999 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Was mich an der Sache stört ist dass mit nem Gasgrill die gleichen Ergebnisse erzielt werden wie mit Kohle.


----------



## Andal (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie grillen Angler? ... Wie grillt ihr als Angler?



Darum geht es und da gibt es in Sachen Preis und Leistung nur einen guten Grill. https://esbit.de/klappbarer-kohlegrill-bbq300s/ Wenn man da dann noch eine feuerfeste Platte, z.B. eine Fussbodenfliesse unter legt, gibts noch nicht mal einen angesengten Grashalm.


----------



## Purist (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



Stumbe schrieb:


> Er soll lediglich in überspitzer Form zum nachdenken anregen und vielleicht auch mal ganz banal den Spiegel vorhalten.



Richtig und wichtig. Aber es gibt noch einen Spiegel: Der Grilltrend der letzten Jahre geht auf einen massiven Werbeetat von US-Firmen zurück. Die haben auch entdeckt, dass man im reichen Deutschland damit ordentlich Kohle einsammeln kann, wenn man "Mann" High-Tech Grills (die es in den USA gewiss schon länger gibt) passend andreht, alle anderen sprangen auf den Zug auf. 

Ich erinnere mich noch gut, dass in den 80er Jahren grillen  schon längst etabliert war. Für große Feste ging's auf den Grillplatz, den fast jedes Dorf hat(te) und daheim war der emaillierte Kugelgrill für 100 Mark oder ein normaler Gasgrill der höchste Standard. Das war zu einer Zeit, in der es bei Aldi-Nord fast nur Konservendosen zu kaufen gab 

Kurzum, der heutige Trend, für Grillen viel Geld auszugeben und es ordentlich kompliziert zu gestalten, ist gutes Marketing gewesen. Wer dabei mitspielen will, soll es tun, wer nicht, darf aber genauso äußern, was er davon hält. 

Mit richtig/falsch/authentisch/männlich, hat das nur am Rande zu tun. Die Wenigsten von uns erlegen ihr Fleisch noch selbst und braten es anschließend am offenen Feuer..


----------



## schuppensammler (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



Andal schrieb:


> Darum geht es und da gibt es in Sachen Preis und Leistung nur einen guten Grill. https://esbit.de/klappbarer-kohlegrill-bbq300s/ Wenn man da dann noch eine feuerfeste Platte, z.B. eine Fussbodenfliesse unter legt, gibts noch nicht mal einen angesengten Grashalm.



ich bin ja gerade etwas begeistert von dem Teil


----------



## Andal (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



schuppensammler schrieb:


> ich bin ja gerade etwas begeistert von dem Teil



Kleines Packmaß, leicht, stabil und Holzkohlebriketts verbrennen darin ideal und beinahe vollständig zu reiner Asche.

Kann mir doch keiner erzählen, dass er seine zentnerschwere Gasküche mit ans Angelgewässer schleppt...!


----------



## Angler9999 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Noch besser ist der hier, da kein Saft in die Kohle tropft. Demzufolge ist dei Reinigung hinterher einfacher.


https://www.grillsportverein.de/forum/threads/suche-vertikalgrill-wer-kann-mir-helfen.248298/


----------



## Jens76 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



schuppensammler schrieb:


> ich bin ja gerade etwas begeistert von dem Teil



|bigeyes
Ich auch! Hab mich bis jetzt immer gescheut, am Wasser zu grillen, ....... aber mit DEM Ding?!?!? Gibt's sogar noch ne Nummer kleiner! 

Sehr geil!

Danke Andal!


----------



## Stumbe (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



Purist schrieb:


> Richtig und wichtig. Aber es gibt noch einen Spiegel: Der Grilltrend der letzten Jahre geht auf einen massiven Werbeetat von US-Firmen zurück. Die haben auch entdeckt, dass man im reichen Deutschland damit ordentlich Kohle einsammeln kann, wenn man "Mann" High-Tech Grills (die es in den USA gewiss schon länger gibt) passend andreht, alle anderen sprangen auf den Zug auf.
> 
> Ich erinnere mich noch gut, dass in den 80er Jahren grillen  schon längst etabliert war. Für große Feste ging's auf den Grillplatz, den fast jedes Dorf hat(te) und daheim war der emaillierte Kugelgrill für 100 Mark oder ein normaler Gasgrill der höchste Standard. Das war zu einer Zeit, in der es bei Aldi-Nord fast nur Konservendosen zu kaufen gab
> 
> ...



Es ist halt überall das selbe. Und gerade hier finde ich gibt es super Parallelen zum Angeln. Die einen finden es am männlichsten wenn sie ganz "ursprünglich" mit Pose und Wurm ansitzen (Kohlegrill).  Die anderen brauchen ihre High-End-JDM-Solidtip Spinnrute mit ausländischen Wunderködern (Outdoorkitchen). 
Jeder hat seine Daseinsberechtigung und kann machen was er will... Das ist die sooft genannte Freiheit, und es kann wirklich jedem egal sein was andere so davon halten, solange er selbst damit glücklich ist.

Auch ich finde das man nicht jedem neuen Wunderprodukt/Trendprodukt hinterherrennen sollte, aber ich maße mir auch nicht an andere deswegen zu verurteilen. Ich denke mir meinen Teil und gut ist

Das Marketing auch beim Grillen/Angeln funktioniert ist ja logisch.


----------



## gründler (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



Purist schrieb:


> Die Wenigsten von uns erlegen ihr Fleisch noch selbst und braten es anschließend am offenen Feuer..



Ja wir sterben langsam aus ^^ Aber glaub mir nix ist geiler als selbst geschossenes Wild auf'n Grill.

Hinzu kommt das fleisch von heute wird doch aus Kostengründen nicht mehr abgehangen,sprich das was da so im Discounter liegt hat an Qualität sehr sehr verloren.Und ne 5 tage abgehangende Sau etc.schmeckt halt besser wie morgens tot ,Nachmittags beim Discounter.

|wavey:


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

@ Andal:

Danke für den Link zum Klappgrill, das sieht echt geil aus! Fixt mich schwerstens an, muss ich sagen.


----------



## schuppensammler (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



Andal schrieb:


> Darum geht es und da gibt es in Sachen Preis und Leistung nur einen guten Grill. https://esbit.de/klappbarer-kohlegrill-bbq300s/ Wenn man da dann noch eine feuerfeste Platte, z.B. eine Fussbodenfliesse unter legt, gibts noch nicht mal einen angesengten Grashalm.




 Wie ist das denn mit dem Verziehen bei Hitze? Nicht dass das Teil nach 2x grillen nicht mehr zusammengeht


----------



## Franky (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Falls noch jemand ein ausgefallenes Modell sucht... :m
https://www.amazon.de/Barbecue-Edel...m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=4XGRT8JMKCDCK5NQFQTD


----------



## Andal (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Bei größter Hitze kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass er sich minimal verzieht. Tut aber nichts, weil sich das Material beim Abkühlen wieder in die alte Lage begibt. Und rosten tut er auch nicht. Ich hatte ihn jetzt schon mehrfach in der Spülmaschine und das juckt ihn auch nicht.


----------



## Andal (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



Franky schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand ein ausgefallenes Modell sucht... :m
> https://www.amazon.de/Barbecue-Edel...m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=4XGRT8JMKCDCK5NQFQTD



Genau das richtige für Einhorn-Würstchen, Zucchinispießchen und veganen Grillkäse. #d


----------



## schuppensammler (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



Andal schrieb:


> Bei größter Hitze kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass er sich minimal verzieht. Tut aber nichts, weil sich das Material beim Abkühlen wieder in die alte Lage begibt. Und rosten tut er auch nicht. Ich hatte ihn jetzt schon mehrfach in der Spülmaschine und das juckt ihn auch nicht.



scheint ja fast zu gut zu sein. Die Sache muss nen Haken haben wie der Angler sagt


----------



## Andal (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



schuppensammler schrieb:


> scheint ja fast zu gut zu sein. Die Sache muss nen Haken haben wie der Angler sagt



Jepp. Er steht halt auf dem Boden und man muss buckeln, oder knien, wenn man grillt.


----------



## Jens76 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



Andal schrieb:


> Jepp. Er steht halt auf dem Boden und man muss buckeln, oder knien, wenn man grillt.



oder für nen Zwanni den Ständer dazu kaufen.

klick


----------



## Riesenangler (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

So grillen echte Männer. Nicht das E-Rösten.


















 Also alles für den kleinen Hunger zwischendurch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!


----------



## Franky (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



Andal schrieb:


> [..] veganen Grillkäse. #d



:m:m:m Ganz genau richtig erkannt!


----------



## KptIglo (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Natürlich mit Kohle  für unterwegs den Son of Hibachi ( http://www.sonofhibachi.com/ ) und auf dem Balkon kommt der rauchfreie Lotusgrill ( http://lotusgrill.de/de/lotusgrill/ ) zum Einsatz.


----------



## CaptainPike (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Was mich an der Sache stört ist dass mit nem Gasgrill die gleichen Ergebnisse erzielt werden wie mit Kohle.



Ich schmeck da wirklich keinen Unterschied - Aber das beste am Gas ist auch, dass man das Ding sofort anschmeissen kann. Im Sommer braucht man quasi gar nicht mehr in die Küche da man nach der Arbeit einfach in 2 Minuten den Gasgrill anwirft und so jeden Tag Grillfleisch zu essen bekommt - genau so wie die Natur es für unseren Körper vorgesehen hat :m


----------



## daci7 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



Franky schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand ein ausgefallenes Modell sucht... :m
> https://www.amazon.de/Barbecue-Edelstahl-Abnehmbare-Schwarze-Personen/dp/B01MS2FZSV/ref=gbph_img_s-3_fbe2_25136f7f?smid=A2OWWRVK3IRXCK&pf_rd_p=24245a65-0088-466a-acbd-46f64ae1fbe2&pf_rd_s=slot-3&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_i=gb_main&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=4XGRT8JMKCDCK5NQFQTD



Von der Form her läd das ja richtig dazu ein ... sich drauf zu setzen ...

Grillen geht nur mit Flamme - mit Schwips inne Birne und Brandblasen an den rußgeschwärzten Händen, Rauch im Gesicht und großen Stücken Fleisch aufm Teller.
Smoken ist auch nicht zu verachten, ist aber kein Grillen.

|supergri


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht doch beim Grillen nicht nur ums Ergebnis - sondern, wie beim Angeln auch, ums Erlebnis!



Der Mensch arbeitet grundsätzlich ergebnisorientiert.
Erlebnis hin oder her, wenns Endprodukt versaut ist, ist die Moral im Eimer...solltest du als Koch doch gut wissen. 
Duftkino hat man auch bei Gas oder Elektro.
Geschmacklich ist eh kein Unterschied, eher Glaubensfrage.

Geht sogar ohne Gas, Elekro oder Kohle...auf nem heißen Stein.
Alles was man dabei mitschleppt ist sein Grillgut und nen Lavastein oder Schieferplatte.
Keine schwarzen Finger, keine Stinkerei, keine Gasbuddel usw...simpler und einfacher gehts nicht.


----------



## Jens76 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Mich wundert ja schon, das das hier noch keiner gepostet hat:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoGE1q2kAow

:m


----------



## Franky (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Hauptsache Grill'n! :m#g


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Bei mir auf dem Balkon darf ich nur mit Elektro grillen.

Ansonsten ist mein Senf zum Thema folgendes.

Grillen: Holzkohle über direkter Hitze auf einem Rost, über Grube oder Schüssel ist dabei egal. Jedenfalls ein einfache und unkomplizierte Art Fleisch in relativ kurzer Zeit über Glut oder Feuer zu garen.

Barbeque: Langsames garen im Smoker oder über indirekter Hitze, mit selbstgemachten Marinaden in denen das Fleisch auch schon mal einen oder mehr Tage gezogen ist. Dadurch eine entsprechend bewusste Zubereitung des Fleischs und viel viel viel Arbeit, wenn Fleisch über 8 Stunden im smoker bei niedriger indirekter hitze gegart wird muss man sich eben auch laufend darum kümmern dass alles vernünftig von statten geht. Das Erlebnis finde ich hier übrigens wesentlich ausgeprägter sowohl während des Garens als auch während des Essens

Bei beidem benutzt man zwar kohlen dennoch sind es sehr unterschiedliche Arten Fleisch oder auch Gemüse zuzubereiten. Man unterscheidet eben nicht umsonst zwischen barbequing und grilling  

Weniger männlich oder mehr männlich ist keins von beidem. Das eine ist halt sehr viel simpler als das andere. 

Was ich mich grade frage ist ob manch einer der hier das langsam Garen von Fleisch als "schwul" (Ernsthaft? "Schwul" als Herabwürdigung? Ganz schön arm!) oder unmännlich bezeichnet dass beim Räuchern von Fischen auch so tun würde? Ob ich nun Fleisch oder Fisch im kalten Rauch gare macht doch echt keinen Unterschied, ist doch eh alles Hühnchen (außer Chicken Nuggets, das ist panierter Tofu)


----------



## Sprantaler (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Grillen?

Macht jeder wie er will. Sieht man hier doch schon bei den Antworten. Hauptsache alle sind zufrieden!

Gruß

michl


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> Weniger männlich oder mehr männlich ist keins von beidem. Das eine ist halt sehr viel simpler als das andere.
> 
> Was ich mich grade frage ist ob manch einer der hier das langsam Garen von Fleisch als "schwul" (Ernsthaft? "Schwul" als Herabwürdigung? Ganz schön arm!) oder unmännlich bezeichnet dass beim Räuchern von Fischen auch so tun würde?



Es ist leider recht selten, dass jemand mal solch höchst dümmliche Kommentare richtig einordnet (trotz der Boardregeln), daher Gratulation von mir dafür. #6


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Auch die Jungend weiß noch wie richtig gegrillt wird.
Sogar wenn es mal zu Hause auf dem Balkon sein muss? Bekam mein Sohnemann gestern von seinen Kumpels zum Geburtstag geschenkt. 
 Ein Unikat aus eigener Herstellung #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Fischkopp, ich gratuliere zum Nachwuchs und seinen Kumpels!!

SO muss dat ;-)))


----------



## hanzz (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Ich habe Feuer gemacht


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Jawoll!!!
;-)))))


----------



## Justsu (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



Sprantaler schrieb:


> Grillen?
> 
> Macht jeder wie er will. Sieht man hier doch schon bei den Antworten. Hauptsache alle sind zufrieden!
> 
> ...



#6 Nur ein kleines Wörtchen hast Du noch vergessen:

SATT und zufrieden!:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

das kommt noch dazu , ja.,...


----------



## bombe20 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

jedem tierchen sein pläsierchen. offenes feuer ist mir recht, grillen auf dem heißen stein auch, genau wie auf dem 5€-grill. ich freue mich aber auch, wenn ich mal den kugelgrill vom schwiegervater für ein ordentliches flanksteak missbrauchen darf. mit gas und elektro habe ich keine erfahrungen, verurteile aber auch diejenigen nicht, die sie benutzen. hätte ich ein schönes grundstück, hätte ich bestimmt auch einen smoker. dafür soll dieses jahr ein neuer uds (ungly drum smoker) gebaut werden. mein stadträucherofen aus zwei 60l-fässern ist nach drei jahren hin. ich denke jede art von grillen hat seine berechtigung, solange tierische produkte darauf zubereitet werden.


----------



## ronram (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Grillen?
Na beim Angeln!


----------



## JottU (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Bei mir wird auch nur mit Kohle gegrillt. Egal ob Schwenker, Smoker oder Trichtergrill.
Gas, bei meim Bruder, ist so naja.
Elektro, bei Schwiegereltern, geht gar nicht.

Beim angeln nehm ich so einen:


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Der Klappgrill sieht auch gut aus


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Ich grille noch ganz klassisch, der BBQ-Hype geht an mir vorbei, wobei jeder es machen soll, wie er mag. Ich war zweimal auf einem BBQ-Festival und es hat mir nicht so geschmeckt. Zuhause habe ich literweise Wasser in mich hineingeschüttet, weil fast alles total überwürzt äh gerubbt war.

Was mir an der Szene ebenso missfällt ist das ganze Getue und die Vermarktung der Szenegrößen. Schlimmer als die Angel-Youtuber, die sich an die Angelindustrie verkauft haben

In der Regel grille ich mit Holzkohle, wenn ich mit dem WoMo oder zum Angeln unterwegs bin auch gerne mit einem Camping-Gasgrill. Da ich noch gesunde Zähne habe, darf es auch mal ein krosses Bauchfleisch oder Nackensteak sein und muss nicht über Stunden völlig tot gegarter und zerrupfter Schweinenacken sein 

Grillen hat für mich auch viel mit gemeinsam am Grill stehen, Bier trinken, klönen und zwischendurch noch Bier aufs Grillgut kippen zu tun. Soll man nicht machen, ich mache es trotzdem. Wo der Reiz liegt, ein Stück Fleisch mit 5 Temperaturfühlern bespickt über Nacht vor sich hin garen zu lassen, erschließt sich mir einfach nicht. Das kann ich auch im Backofen machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Bruder im Geiste ;-))))


----------



## -TiTo- (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Hallo zusammen,
soll es doch jeder so machen wie es ihm gefällt, ich verstehe nur nicht warum man sich auf eins beschränken muss? 
ich habe mit einen schönen Smoker gebaut um darauf viele leckere sachen zu machen wie z.B. Rippchen, Brisket, Baconbombs, usw. 
Ich fühle mich allerdings nicht viel männlicher wenn ich was auf meinem Kugel oder Schwenkgrill zubereite, die sind eben dafür da wenn es mal "schnell" gehen soll.
Und jetzt kommt es, wenn ich das geld über hätte würde ich mir auch noch einen Schönen Gasgrill in den Garten stellen (man bin ich ne Pussy  )
Warum manche überhaupt Grillen verstehe ich auch nicht, ist es nicht viel Billiger das Fleisch direkt aus dem Tier rauszubeißen? 

Wichtig ist doch nur das wir alle weiterhin Fleisch essen, wenn es nur Vegetarier geben würde hätten Schweine kein nutzen mehr und wären sicher schon lange ausgestorben #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



-TiTo- schrieb:


> Warum manche überhaupt Grillen verstehe ich auch nicht, ist es nicht viel Billiger das Fleisch direkt aus dem Tier rauszubeißen?


:q:q:q

Sche... Tierschutz halt....

Lebend darfste nur ein bisschen Austern, Muscheln und Schnecken..

:g:g:g


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Ich find's auch nach wie vor nett, was überm Lagerfeuer rudimentär am Holzstecken (je nach Grillgut eben "Normalspieß", zurechtgeschnitzte Astgabel usw.) zu rösten.

Stockwurst, -steak, -brot, -forelle...

Bin ich mit aufgewachsen und fahre immer noch drauf ab.


----------



## oberfranke (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Ich bin für alle Arten der Outdoorküche zu haben.
 hier mal ein kleiner Auszug der letzten  Monate.


----------



## Knut82 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Klar ist Holzkohlegrillen eine feine Sache. Das Problem ist, in Großstädten ist das mit der Freiheit eben etwas eingeschränkt. Mein Gasgrill stört keinen Nachbarn und ich kann grillen so oft ich will. Was ich auch mache. Das Ding läuft im Schnitt vermutlich etwa einmal die Woche. Warum sollte ich denn für 2 Steaks oder Würstchen ne Pfanne dreckig machen? 

 Und wenn es mal Rippchen, gezupftes Schwein oder auch ne Pizza sein soll, vom Grill ist alles geiler. Und ob der jetzt mit Kohle oder Gas läuft...


----------



## oberfranke (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Geschmacklich macht es keine Unterschied ob es Gas oder Kohle ist. Mehrfach in Blindverkostung selber getestet. 
 Klar Kohle ist Kult- absolut kein Thema. Da kommt einfach nichts dran. 
 Bequemer ist Gas. Aufdrehen - Knopf drücken- brennt- 2 Minuten vorheizen- Fleisch drauf- passt. 

 Smokern, wenn man nen Guten will, legt man richtig viel Geld hin- mach ich lieber im Räucherofen.


----------



## Franky (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Also mal ehrlich, bis auf den veganen Grillkäse, den Andal ins Rennen geworfen hat (erinnert mich an die aufgedonnerte Tussi letztes Jahr auf dem Demeterhof bei uns Nebenan: "haben sie veganen Käse?" - "Nein, nur richtigen...!" )) kommt bei mir ziemlich alles auf den Grill. Selbst Zucchini - schön in Knoblauch mit Kräuter und 'nem halbwegs anständigen Olivenöl mariniert ein echter Genuss zum Stück vom Tier.
Und wie schon geschrieben, Kohle, Holz oder Gas ist mir fast egal; nur Elektro ist für mich aufgrund der m. E. mangelnden Hitze/Leitung komplett gestrichen!
Was für mich aber nicht unwichtig ist, bleibt der Rost. Massiv musser sein  Also Gusseisen oder dicker (Edel)Stahl. Hält wesentlich besser die Temperatur, als dünne Streben...


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Ob Kohle oder Gas ist für mich auch keine Geschmacksfrage, sondern hängt vom Anlass ab. Für 2 Nackensteaks schmeiß ich nicht extra den Kohlegrill an, ich stelle mich aber auch nicht mit den Kumpels und nem Pilsken um einen Gasgrill rum, beim campen ist Gas wiederum viel praktischer

Zum Thema "smoken": Das machen Angler, Metzger und Bauern doch schon seit Ewigkeiten, nennt sich bei uns nur heiß räuchern oder kalt räuchern... gib dem Kind einen neuen englischen Namen, erkläre es zum Modetrend und alle finden es toll zu "smoken".


----------



## hirschkaefer (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Als Thüringer immer Holzkohle....egal ob 1 Rostbratwürst oder 50...obwohl! Es gibt schon Tendenzen zur Verweichlichung einiger Landsleute.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Als Thüringer immer Holzkohle....egal ob 1 Rostbratwürst oder 50...obwohl! Es gibt schon Tendenzen zur Verweichlichung einiger Landsleute.


#6:vik::q:q#6


----------



## bombe20 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Als Thüringer immer Holzkohle...


ich war mal auf einer party in berlin. neben mir waren auch die gastgeberin und einige andere personen aus thüringen. eine der gäste aus thüringen brachte allen ernstes einen beutel zapfen mit, die sie extra auf dem rennsteig gesammelt hatte und erklärte uns im feinsten meinigner dialekt, dass nur mit den zapfen die holzkohle entzündet wird und nicht anders.
manche landsleuten neigen eben auch zu seltsamen übertreibungen.

feuer machen und grillen wollte sie übrigens nicht. nur ihre blöden kienäppel verbrennen. #q


----------



## hirschkaefer (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> erklärte uns im feinsten meinigner dialekt,



Gut. die sind ja auch aus dem tiefsten Wald. Das zählt nicht...


----------



## Franky (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Mir sitzt eine Kollegin "aus dem tiefsten Wald" gegenüber und lacht sich gerade sowas von schlapp... :q:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

musste nix arbeiten, wenn Du das der zeigen kannst?

Dann könnt ihr doch auch gleich Grill anschmeissen ;-)))


----------



## hirschkaefer (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



Franky schrieb:


> Mir sitzt eine Kollegin "aus dem tiefsten Wald" gegenüber und lacht sich gerade sowas von schlapp... :q:q:q:q



Schöne Grüße ans zänkische Bergvolk


----------



## Andal (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Der Philosoph Ludwig Wittgenstein befand, dass jedes Ding seinen Namen haben soll. 

Da heißt es "wir grillen", man kommt an freut sich auf ordentlich Gegrilltes und da wird Rupffleisch von der toten Sau aus dem lauheissen Rauch in einer Konsistenz für Zahnlose serviert. Das ist nicht Grillen - warum nennen sie es dann so!?

Ich lehne dieses amerikanesische Warmrauchgaren ja nicht grundsätzlich ab. Aber ich möchte gerne davor informiert sein, wenn mich totgegarte, aber total überwürzte Fleischpaste erwartet.

Aber Grillen ist mit Fleisch und Wurst, welches Konsistenz hat, noch nach Fleisch und Wurst schmeckt. Begleitet von Kartoffel- und Krautsalat, frischem Gebäck, einigen Soßen, Bier und zum Finale einen schönen Schnaps.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Hat hier schon jemand mal Lehmpackungs-Grillgrubenverbuddelexperimente gemacht?

Angeblich garte fahrendes Volk einst auf diese Weise Igel, um diese dann beim Aufschlagen des "Backsteins" automatisch ihrer Stacheln zu berauben.

Nen Igel wöllt ich jetzt nicht wirklich verspeisen - aber geht das evtl. auch mit normalem Flesh, das man irgendwie vor dem Einlehmen in Folie packt etc? Oder halt alternativ mit Fisch?

Wird dann mangels Luftrankomm wohl nicht knusprig, aber evtl. trotzdem essbar? Oder käme da nur Widerlichmatsch raus?


----------



## Franky (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> musste nix arbeiten, wenn Du das der zeigen kannst?
> 
> Dann könnt ihr doch auch gleich Grill anschmeissen ;-)))



Du wirst lachen...  Aber genau DAS werde ICH tun; jedoch definitiv nicht mit olle verharzte Kienäppel! Das ist ihr übrigens auch vollkommen unbekannt! Muss sich um eine extrem zänkische Randgruppe gehandelt haben... :q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



Andal schrieb:


> Aber Grillen ist mit Fleisch und Wurst, welches Konsistenz hat, noch nach Fleisch und Wurst schmeckt. Begleitet von Kartoffel- und Krautsalat, frischem Gebäck, einigen Soßen, Bier und zum Finale einen schönen Schnaps.



Einig:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *GRILLEN IST MÄNNERSACHE!*
> 
> Im besten Falle macht die Damenwelt dazu passende Salate. Aber bitte nix modisch - gesundes mit Sprossen oder sonstigen seltsamen Zutaten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andal (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Als Buben mit geklauten Forellen. Habs in irgend einem Abendteuerbuch gelesen und das musste natürlich sofort probiert werden. Klappt einwandfrei, wenn man die Lehmpackung wirklich nur etwa 1-1.5 cm dick macht. Sonst bäckt man ewig, bis es gar ist.


----------



## Andal (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

@ Thomas: 

Vor allem Fleisch mit Konsistenz. Wir sollten das ausnutzen, so lange wir alle noch Zähne haben und beissen können. Für Fleischbrei ist es einfach noch zu früh! #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

ich mit Igel als Bube - Funktioniert (mit den Stacheln), wir hätten den Igel aber ausnehmen sollen - man lernt ;-)))

Davon ab:
So isses Andal, Brei ist am Anfang und kurz vorm Ende..


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

@ Andal:

Hehe genau, aus so nem alten Abenteuerschinken kenne ich das auch (hmmm, wie hieß der bloß?) - nur eben mit Igeln. Drum fiel mir das grade ein.

Goil, da sollte man glatt mal den Fischtest machen. Ähnlich tribalbarbarisch wie Steckenröstung.

Dazu noch ein paar Kartoffeln mit im Feuer einbuddeln.

@Thomas:

Mal abgesehen von den Eingeweiden - war das Igelfleisch wirklich essbar? Gibt's evtl. nen Geschmacksvergleich (Wild, Huhn etc.)?


----------



## oberfranke (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Die Coburger grillen auf Zapfenglut ihre Coburger Bratwürste. 

 Keine Tannen- oder Fichtenzapfen, sondern nur Kiefernzapfen (Butzelküh) nehmen.


----------



## Andal (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Vor allem muss man sich heute nicht mehr rechtfertigen, wenn man lehmbeschmiert und nach Fisch und Rauch riechend nach Hause kommt. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

wir haben auch "Angersche" (Futterrüben) und Zuckerrüben aufm (SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH ungenehmigen!!) Feuer draussen "gegrillt", Blindschleichen und Ringelnattern, Hasen aus Schlingen (später dann) etc... 

aber wir hatten vor 40 Jahren kein Schmartfon zum das festhalten - da muss der Kopp immer noch als Speicher genügen..


----------



## Andal (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> aber wir hatten vor 40 Jahren kein Schmartfon zum das festhalten - da muss der Kopp immer noch als Speicher genügen..



Dafür bin ich aber auch allen verfügbaren Göttern dankbar, dass damals keine Beweisfotos und Videos möglich waren!!!


----------



## Mohene_Luna (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> Bei mir auf dem Balkon darf ich nur mit Elektro grillen.
> 
> Ansonsten ist mein Senf zum Thema folgendes.
> 
> ...




Da bin ich 100 % deiner Meinung!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



Andal schrieb:


> Dafür bin ich aber auch allen verfügbaren Göttern dankbar, dass damals keine Beweisfotos und Videos möglich waren!!!




nur deswegen sind wir noch frei ;-)))


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Aber hallo. Ich möchte manch Grenzwert-Aktion aus der Jugend aber mal gar nicht missen. War einfach affengeil. Und das alles stets ohne Schutzhelm und/oder Desinfektionsmittel.

Es ist z. B. gar nicht so einfach, vollgesaugte Pferdebremsen auf Distanz per Luftgewehr von Verkehrsschildern am Weidenrand herunterzuschießen =) Aber wenn denn mal Treffer, dann spaßiges Boing-Pfutt-Sabber.

Diese "Beute" ließ sich dann aber natürlich nicht grillen *ggg*


----------



## hirschkaefer (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Hat hier schon jemand mal Lehmpackungs-Grillgrubenverbuddelexperimente gemacht?



Wenn du, sagen wir mal eine Forelle, einfach nur so in die Glut schmeißt und die verkohlte Haut einfach ablöst und den wilden Tieren gibst, klappt das auch hervorragend. So ein relativ kleiner Fisch ist ja ruck zuck gar. Das Fleich ist genauso extrem lecker wie in irgendwelchen Packungen. Packungen sind schon wieder zu weiblich. Das machen Frauen gerne in der Beautyfarm.


----------



## hirschkaefer (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hasen aus Schlingen (später dann) etc...



Oh Mann die waren auch sau lecker!


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



Andal schrieb:


> Der Philosoph Ludwig Wittgenstein befand, dass jedes Ding seinen Namen haben soll.
> 
> Da heißt es "wir grillen", man kommt an freut sich auf ordentlich Gegrilltes und da wird Rupffleisch von der toten Sau aus dem lauheissen Rauch in einer Konsistenz für Zahnlose serviert. Das ist nicht Grillen - warum nennen sie es dann so!?
> 
> ...




Genau deshalb nennen die Amis das eine Barbeque und das andere grilling. Hat eben nicht so viel miteinander zu tun.|bla:|bla: Der durchschnittsdeutsche versteht nur nicht dass ein BBQ eben nicht grillen ist und bennent entweder das eine falsch oder wahlweise (weil es sich ja viel schicker anhört) das Andere.
Ich wurde auch schon zum BBQ eingeladen und es gab dann statt langsam gegaarter Rippchen und Schweinenacken (mmmmh lecker pulled pork:l) Kotelett und Würstchen
:c#d


----------



## Mozartkugel (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie grillt ihr als Angler? Richtig mit Feuer oder weicheierig mit Gas/elektrisch?



Gasgrill weil es schneller geht, sauberer ist und genauso gut schmeckt wie mit Kohle. Allerdings würde ich ich den Elektrogrill nicht mit dem Gasgrill gleichstellen. Ist geschmacklich mMn noch mal ein großer Unterschied.


----------



## Andal (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> Genau deshalb nennen die Amis das eine Barbeque und das andere grilling.



Der Amerikanese hat es ja auch nicht nötig andere nachzuäffen, weil er ja eh der beste ist und noch viel greater again wird. :m


----------



## bombe20 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

allerdings geht beim grillen auf dem holzkohlegrill nichts über den geruch, wenn man die lodernden flammen unter dem fleisch mit mit bier ablöscht. davon hätte ich gerne eine pflegeserie. only for men!


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



Andal schrieb:


> Der Amerikanese hat es ja auch nicht nötig andere nachzuäffen, weil er ja eh der beste ist und noch viel greater again wird. :m



Das ist so wahr, so wahr! America ist da greateste country in die Welt und die beste Nation in shaking hands:q


----------



## Franky (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

So great.....


----------



## boot (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Maximaler Luxus ist meine Weber-Kugel und ein Anzündkamin!
> 
> Holz oder Kohle, und ausschließlich Grillgut tierischen Ursprungs. Da gibt's auch nix zu diskutieren! :m



Der ist gut#6. 

Grillen nur mit Holzkohle, alles andere ist nur garen. #d

Lg:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Bruder im Geiste!
;-)))


----------



## Klaus-a. (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Fisch am liebsten so..


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Das ist geil! 
DAS hat was!!!!


----------



## paulmeyers (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Ich grill einfach alles 

 Gasgrills haben ihre Berechtigung aber mir fehlt dann "etwas". 
 Ich hab mir jetzt einen neuen Grill gegönnt nach dem mein Kugelgrill nicht mehr konnte. Das Ding ist einfach nahezu perfekt. 
 -Höhenverstellbares Kohlebecken
 -guten Durchzug
 -Flaschenöffner
http://amzn.to/2tmGH6I


 Ich hau dann gerne ne schöne Eisenpfanne mit drauf in die allerlei Gemüse und co brutzeln, Mais, Kartoffeln, Paprika, Zucchini, Aubergine Porree, Tomaten alles was so rumfliegt. Gerne chön charf.
http://amzn.to/2tQqM48

 Fühl mich dadurch aber jetzt nicht unmännlich, es ist einfach saulecker!

 Auf den Grill passen auch sehr gut die Handelsüblichen Pizzasteine, aber das muss ich noch ausprobieren.


----------



## hanzz (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Den hat meine Holde mir letztes Jahr auch geschenkt. Bin richtig zufrieden mit.
Hab damit auch schon vieles gemacht.

Kann man sogar drin “räuchern“

Und ich liebe den Flaschenöffner :q


----------



## Riesenangler (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Naja. Nobel geht die Welt zu Grunde.


----------



## KölnerAngler (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Für die Griller, die es nur zünftig mögen und nur solches gelten lassen: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLX4NYrW1bI

Grüßer 
KölnerAngler 

Räucherofenbesitzer, Smoker - und Kugelgrillbesitzer,
grillt gerne grob und auch Cuisine.

Vom Schweinenackensteak bis geplankter Lachs.

Wenn es stört, verpasse ruhig neben den schönsten  Dingen der Welt Angeln, Bier und Sex das besondere beim Essen.

Viele Grüße

KölnerAngler

P.S. Passend zum Thema gibt es da auch den passenden Artikel im Kölner Grundgesetz:

Jeder Jeck is anders 
Jeck lüt Jeck elanz

Jeder Bekloppte ist anders.
Jeder Beklopte lässt den anderen Bekloppten machen was er meint, machen zu müssen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie grillen Angler? Ist das noch grillen bzw. was ist grillen???*

Ich benutze meinen alten rostigen kugelgrill den ich mal fürn zwanni im Baumarkt gekauft habe.
Ich benutze auch kein Spiritus ich brenne den Grill mit ein Stück Pappe und trockenen Fichten Zweigen an das knistert dann noch extra.
So macht mir das spaß .


----------

